# Buildings,bridges,parks...beatiful architecture of Brazil.



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*I'll show here some buildings and places with a great archtecture of Brazil I hope you enjoy.*



*Wtc-São Paulo*









By: Carlos Alkmin

*Rochaverá towers-São Paulo(1st picture now and 2nd picture the porject for 2012)*









By: CarlosAndré









By: exame magazine site

*Eldorado Tower-São Paulo*









By: Leandro Anhelli

*Alta Vila tower-Belo Horizonte*









By: Lula's Fotos

*Jk bridge-Brasília*









By: Carlos Alkmin

*Oscar Niemeyer museam-Curitiba*









By: Carlos Alkmin

*Itaú cultural foundation-São Paulo*









By: Carlos Alkmin

*Mac(museam of conteporary art)-Niterói*









By: Gustavo Menezes

*I'll post more soon*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Octavio Frias de Oliveira bridge-São Paulo*


















(both pictures by carlos alkmin)

*Unique Hotel-São Paulo*









By: seier+seier









By: ewar woowar

*Hyatt hotel-São Paulo*









By:Hotu Matua

*Fasano hotel-Rio de Janeiro*









By: juliabayeux









By: Alexandraforbes


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Bread Museam-Ilópolis*









http://www.arcoweb.com.br/especiais/premio-iab-sp-2008.html









http://bloguidotiao.blogspot.com/2008/09/s-eu-no-conhecia-este-tal-de-museu-do.html


----------



## Cedar Teeth (Nov 15, 2008)

brazilteen said:


> *Jk bridge-Brasília*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a man walking on water?


----------



## dimitrizacarii (Dec 27, 2010)

:eek2:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Cedar Teeth said:


> Is that a man walking on water?


Dunno at all Dilma YOU USE SKYSCRAPER????...just kiding


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Planalto palace-Brasília*









By: Shoptime Viagens

*E-tower-São Paulo*









By: Trilheirospbr

*Pestana hotel-Curitiba*









By: Adhriano Pfyürmannz 

*World Business-Curitiba*









By: Roberto Dumke

*Jcpm trade center-Recife*









By: APrecife(Brazilian forumer)

*Inhotim Park-Brumadinho(near to Belo Horizonte)*









By : Marcelo Aliso(Brazilian forumer)









By: Marcelo Olisa(Brazilian forumer)









By: Marcelo Olisa(Brazilian forumer)

*Ibirapuera park thater-São Paulo*









By: Felipe_Borges


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Comments please


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Wtorre Jk-São Paulo*









By: Francisco Donadio









By: Francisco Donadio

*Savassi building-Belo Horizonte*









By: Geraldo Salomão


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

Man, what a great selection! The pics are excellent. 

More from Altavila Tower, Belo Horizonte.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot =D and Nice pictures that you post


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Very nice! Makes me wish I were in beautiful Brazil on vacation! :yes:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Thanks


----------



## Santista10 (Aug 8, 2009)

Spectacular!:banana::banana::banana:

Congratulations, Brazilteen! :cheers1:


----------



## mekanek (Mar 11, 2010)

Brazil como siempre impersionante!!! algún día espero visitarles, es algo que desde niño he querido y espero cumplirllo, saludos!!! :cheers:


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

^^Beautiful photos. kay:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

impressive, stunning and beautiful!! :cheers:


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

I really love the Niemeyer buildings (and the other buildings built in a similar style), it is very modern yet distinctively Brazilian. 

I think Brazilian cities, especially like Floripa and Rio, have tons of potential to look incredible in the future. Many of the cities are set in some of the most beautiful natural settings in the world; and I think that with time, as Brazil's wealth grows, these cities will truly start to blossom (which isn't to say that they aren't already very nice; I very much love Rio, Floripa, and Angra dos Reis as it already is; Recife and Salvador both seem interesting; and many other cities in Brazil, I still don't know anything about).

The only thing I don't really like about a lot of Brazilian cities are the numerous, monotonous-looking skyscrapers. They often make Brazilian cities look kind of gray and boxy; and when I think of Brazil, I think of sunshine, colour, samba, beach, music, parties and of course the gorgeous women.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo - Julio Prestes Train Station



















By Carlos Alckmin


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Rio de Janeiro - Cândido Mendes Tower



















By Rodrigo Soldon


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo - Independence Park and Independence Museum



















By Inês SP


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks to remember the old archtecture too ^^...sorry That I only post new buildings on the first pages


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

brazilteen said:


> Thanks to remember the old archtecture too ^^...sorry That I only post new buildings on the first pages


Old brazilian architecture is more beautiful than the modern in my opinion


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Brasilia Cathedral - By Oscar Niemayer









By Carlos Alckmin


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Brasilia - President Juscelino Kubitchek Bridge









By M.Cavalcantti


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Wowww...

The Independence Museum in São Paulo, the President Juscelino Kubitchek Bridge and Brasilia Cathedral... FANTASTIC!

Can I contribute?

*Castle of the Oswaldo Cruz Foundation - Rio de Janeiro*


DSC_0068 por alequintasadv, no Flickr


FIOCRUZ por Diego Reis, no Flickr​


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

^^^^

Amazing building, I Love this style


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Vitória - Third Bridge Over The Sea










By Raphael San









By Daniel Carvalho









By Raphael San


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Rio de Janeiro - Almirante Tower - 36 fls




























By Rodrigo Soldon


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Nice I didn't know this building in Rio


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Dacon building-São Paulo*









Caio Brazilian forumer









BY: things.i.like.in.sp

*João Salem tower-São Paulo*









By: Bruno Ravaglia

*CYK building-São Paulo*









By: caio brazilian forumer









By: caio brazilian forumer


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

Some more good comercials under construction in São Paulo.


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

Some more great buildings in one of the biggest cities in the world 

The pics ar from Villa Olímpia and Berrini, took by tchelllo.


*Villa Olímpia*
































































E-tower in the left:


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

Now,* Berrini / New Brooklin*.

Mix between rich residentials and amazing business buildings.














































Nações Unidas Buildings. 























































Higher Tower



















Nice buildings!



























































































Skyline:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the pics you've posted Leo Mg


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

offtopic: leo_MG boas fotos, mas deusmelivre, nos salve do Cidade Jardim :lol:

o theread é de boa arquitetura :nuts:


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Next Page


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

brazilteen said:


> *Benjamin constant bridge-Manaus*
> 
> 
> Ponte Benjamin Constant - Manaus - Amazonas por Arnoldo Riker, no Flickr



nice...


----------



## watcher09 (Aug 3, 2009)

Beautiful. I want to visit Brazil someday.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*New Wtorre Jk mall & offices-São Paulo city*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Teatro da Paz-Belém-Pará state(Peace theater)*


Teatro da Paz por emerson.pardo, no Flickr


Teatro da Paz por Leonardo Magno, no Flickr


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

The cities of my country are very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!and in 2014 all of the world will be welcome to the World Cup!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah we'll welcome them but let's see if the government will do it too and make some nice stadiums and airports


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Iguatemi mall Caxias do Sul*


Rio Grande do Sul 2010 568 por Dice Man, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Sesc Hotel-Copacabana-Rio de Janeiro*


Hotel SESC Copacabana by Niemeyer por JaDe PiAiA, no Flickr


sesc rio por romario.jr, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Cocoon Hotel-Bahia state*


Hotel Cocoon por andrenegreiros, no Flickr


Hotel Cocoon por andrenegreiros, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Imperial Museum-Petrópolis*


Museu Imperial, Petropolis Brazil por Boston Runner, no Flickr


Museu Imperial - Petrópolis - RJ por Naty Castro, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Melissa store-São Paulo*


Galeria Melissa - Mural de Post-it por danilollima, no Flickr


Galeria Melissa & PostIt por Catherine Dixon, no Flickr


Galeria Melissa por Paula R. Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## Franchesco Tedesco (Jul 17, 2011)

Eu vou gozar na sua boca, tróll nojento!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ nossa qual o problema de postar fotos aqui?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Franchesco Tedesco said:


> Eu vou gozar na sua boca, tróll nojento!


I send you off for one week holiday for this comment. One more offence and you will be gone for good.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Barra lighthouse-Salvador Bahia*


Farol da Barra por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Light Mall-São Paulo*


Shopping Light // Longa Exposição. por Rafael Acorsi, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pinacoteca station museum-São Paulo*


Andy Warhol na Estação Pinacoteca por Joao Galdino, no Flickr


Estação Pinacoteca por Plínio Dondon, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Cyk building-São Paulo*


Edifício CYK por kassá, no Flickr


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

There's too much Sao Paulo. Post another cities


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

*Iberê Camargo Foundation*

*The museum foundation for Ibero Camargo was a contest won by Alvaro Siza to showcase the collection of the most important expressionist painter Brazil.
The five-storey building has spacious and flexible exhibition spaces, an auditorium for three hundred people, spaces for administration and workshop, parking for one hundred cars and a library financed corporate capital.*


Ibere_Camargo_facade04 by niten_, on Flickr


fundacao ibere_camargo by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


Fundação Iberê Camargo by anthonyling86, on Flickr


Fundação Iberê Camargo by Jefferson Bernardes, on Flickr


Fundação Iberê Camargo by Marcelo Donadussi, on Flickr​


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*House by Humberto Hermeto in Nova lima(Belo Horizonte metro area)*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Top Towers-São Paulo*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Coven store-Belo Horizonte*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Victor civita square-São Paulo*


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

^^

I luv it


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*San Pelegrino Mall-Caxias do Sul city,Rio Grande do Sul state*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Total commercial centre-Porto Alegre city Rio Grande do Sul state*


















]


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Minas Gerais memorial-Belo Horizonte city Minas Gerais state*


Memorial Minas Gerais - Vale por Governo de Minas Gerais, no Flickr


Memorial Minas Gerais - Vale por Portal PBH, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Hyatt São Paulo*


Grand Hyatt Sao Paulo por Hotu Matua, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Princess palace-Old Recife*


Palácio do Campo das Princesas 1 por goimardantas, no Flickr

*St Isabel Theater-Old Recife*


Teatro Santa Isabel Panorâmica por Eduardo Peixoto Marques, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*FAU-SP...São Paulo Architecture College at USP(University of São Paulo) building from1969*



















by: Pedro Kok


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Serramar Parque Shopping-Caraguatatuba,São Paulo state northern coast*




























By: Daniel Ducci


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

You can post pics you have too


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Alphaville Brasília community center*








by: Brunosaqueti15

*House at Bragaça Paulista*


----------

